# Electric Kettle Project



## pbrosnan (18/2/12)

Hi all,

Here's a couple of pics of an electric kettle I built using one of the Winequip 100L tanks. It's powered by two elements, a 3.6 and 2.4k. ATM I can only mash up to about 35L and it takes about 15mins with both elements on to get to a rolling boil after which I can shut down one of the elements (still experimenting with which one). Interestingly the bloke who sold me the elements was a home brewer and he stated emphatically that the elements were unsuitable and would "scorch" the wort. I've used urn for all my brewing so I was very skeptical about these claims. Anyway I've used it twice and as there is no scorching and the beers are fine. The whole thing probably cost about $500 in parts, the most expensive part being the vessel which cost about $300 once I'd had it shipped to WA. I notice that Neil at Brewcraft is selling them so it might be cheaper to get one through him if you were thinking of building one. There are a couple of things left to do, I have to put a base on it as I brew in a wooden bench and it gets a bit hot for the varnish. And some handles are required.


----------



## Maheel (18/2/12)

looks very pro !! i like the machined look rather than polished 

out of interest did you weld in some fittings for the the elements or ?


----------



## browndog (18/2/12)

Nice, what sort of controllers are you using there ?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## pbrosnan (18/2/12)

Maheel said:


> looks very pro !! i like the machined look rather than polished
> 
> out of interest did you weld in some fittings for the the elements or ?



No, we thought of doing that but in the end the wall was think enough so its bolted in. We attached the control boxes to the back of the element (tapped some threads and then screw it to the box) and then use a nut and gasket on the inside to make the seal. A good mate of mine who's a fitter and has a large shed with all the tools helped out.


----------



## pbrosnan (18/2/12)

browndog said:


> Nice, what sort of controllers are you using there ?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog


They're simmerstats. I picked the bits out on Grimwoods site and then to their supplier here in Perth and bought the elements and simmerstats. So effectively we've built a 100L urn.


----------



## QldKev (18/2/12)

Good looking pot. With that amount of heating, and a good bit of insulation I think you should virtually be able to double your batch size. I think you should be able to get many good brews from it :icon_cheers: 


QldKev


----------



## pbrosnan (18/2/12)

QldKev said:


> Good looking pot. With that amount of heating, and a good bit of insulation I think you should virtually be able to double your batch size. I think you should be able to get many good brews from it :icon_cheers:
> 
> 
> QldKev


Yeah, I've just today bought a 60L fermenter the only problem know is that the 36L Keep Cold mash tun is too small. Any suggestions as to the right size esky? Mine is a HERMS system so I'm looking to stay with a an esky man tun.


----------



## QldKev (18/2/12)

pbrosnan said:


> Yeah, I've just today bought a 60L fermenter the only problem know is that the 36L Keep Cold mash tun is too small. Any suggestions as to the right size esky? Mine is a HERMS system so I'm looking to stay with a an esky man tun.




My system is designed for a 69L batch (3 x 23), but if I want to push it I can go for 4 x23. I've used a 100L pot for the mash tun. So far I've only done one run on the new setup, a 69L batch, which worked out good size. I will see with time for the 4 x batch, it may just mean 2 x batch sparges. 

QldKev


----------



## pbrosnan (18/2/12)

QldKev said:


> My system is designed for a 69L batch (3 x 23), but if I want to push it I can go for 4 x23. I've used a 100L pot for the mash tun. So far I've only done one run on the new setup, a 69L batch, which worked out good size. I will see with time for the 4 x batch, it may just mean 2 x batch sparges.
> 
> QldKev


Do you direct fire the mash tun?


----------



## Muscovy_333 (21/2/12)

Can anyone qualify if a high density electric element actually does scorch the wort?
Seems this discussion goes around in circles and i'm yet to meet someone who has actually managed to scorch the wort.


----------



## Plastic Man (21/2/12)

I've used a $9 element from a Big W kettle for years and no hint of scorching. I recon it's an urban myth.


----------



## NickB (21/2/12)

Used my new electric kettle (95L cheapy stainless pot, 2x 2200w Weldless Elements (Keg King Brand)) and no scorching issues. Boiled 55L very vigorously (even more so than my 3-ring burner) and no scorching issues noticed. Did have a coating after the boil, but wiped off in warm water.

I think scorching is not an issue unless you're boiling tiny amounts of wort with a very high powered element!

Cheers


----------



## pbrosnan (21/2/12)

NickB said:


> Used my new electric kettle (95L cheapy stainless pot, 2x 2200w Weldless Elements (Keg King Brand)) and no scorching issues. Boiled 55L very vigorously (even more so than my 3-ring burner) and no scorching issues noticed. Did have a coating after the boil, but wiped off in warm water.
> 
> I think scorching is not an issue unless you're boiling tiny amounts of wort with a very high powered element!
> 
> Cheers


Agree with this and the other reports. I've used an urn for years and never had an issue. I think that it comes from a misunderstanding of convection and viscosity.


----------



## Muscovy_333 (21/2/12)

Thanks. 
Building a 75 litre kettle, hoping to move away from gas.
I will suss out the keg king watts/inch rating to see what density they are.
Sounds like a winner.

OP.....great looking kettle!


----------



## chewy (3/6/13)

ive got a working copper hot water service im thinking if i cut it down it could make a good kettle... not sure just came back into the scene and AG seems the go... just to go that way i want to make at least 40ltr...


----------

